# Oladipo's potential



## FortyDaysThree

If He were to fulfill his potential, who would he be comparable to?

I'd say Paul Pierce


----------



## RollWithEm

No way. He's not in Pierce's league in terms of size or offensive fluidity. He's much more like a Russell Westbrook (defense)/Dwayne Wade (offense) hybrid at full potential.


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> No way. He's not in Pierce's league in terms of size or offensive fluidity. He's much more like a Russell Westbrook (defense)/Dwayne Wade (offense) hybrid at full potential.


I'd say that's a bit..........generous........at best. Maybe I'm a crazy person, but I'm seeing Tony Allen with better offense.


----------



## FortyDaysThree

Wade is a decent comparison but I'd say he has more potential shooting wise and he is not as athletic or quick as Wade.


----------



## Da Grinch

latrell sprewell


----------



## R-Star

Da Grinch said:


> latrell sprewell


That would be awesome. Spree was amazing to watch in his prime.


----------



## Porn Player

Perennial All-Star in the making. The kid is a hybrid of Wade/LeBron, strong, fast, technically sound. He will be the best player from this past draft. 

I don't think he will be on LeBron's level, but I do think he could hit 20/5/5 somewhere down the line. 

I'm excited.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> I'd say that's a bit..........generous........at best. Maybe I'm a crazy person, but I'm seeing Tony Allen with better offense.


He asked for a comp if he reaches his full potential.


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> He asked for a comp if he reaches his full potential.


Tony Allen's been probably the best perimeter defender in the league for a few years running now. If he had a serviceable jumpshot and reliable handles he'd be a regular all-star. I just don't see a Lebron/Wade mashup there. Top-5 at his position at some point? Sure. Not an MVP candidate though.

EDIT: The Sprewell comparison actually isn't too bad


----------



## JNice

Tony Allen? Lol.

I'm not sure on a player comparison. I don't see him ever being a big scorer. Maybe low 20s at some point. But putting up great all-around numbers. I see maybe 18-20, 6-7, 6-7 kind of numbers. At worst borderline All-Star. 

He'd be great next to a superstar level player. Wiggins?


----------



## ATLien

20/7/7 would be like all pro numbers


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I don't see it with Oladipo. Fantastic athlete and defender, but he's never going to be the primary ball handler on a good team (or even secondary). He's an off-ball, cuts and three's guy. I know they are trying to force him into a combo guard type roll in Orlando right now, but I don't think that will last. He could barely even dribble two years ago in college. He's improved a lot but I've never thought he looks natural. He might make an all-star game someday as a numbers accumulator, but I think the Wade and Lebron comparisons are some of the loopiest stuff I've ever heard.

Now, I thought a lot of the same things about Russell Westbrook when he came into the league, but he always had a much better handle.


----------



## JNice

ATLien said:


> 20/7/7 would be like all pro numbers


Maybe I overstated. Maybe more like 18-6-5 numbers.


----------



## JNice

Mrs. Thang said:


> I don't see it with Oladipo. Fantastic athlete and defender, but he's never going to be the primary ball handler on a good team (or even secondary). He's an off-ball, cuts and three's guy. I know they are trying to force him into a combo guard type roll in Orlando right now, but I don't think that will last. He could barely even dribble two years ago in college. He's improved a lot but I've never thought he looks natural. He might make an all-star game someday as a numbers accumulator, but I think the Wade and Lebron comparisons are some of the loopiest stuff I've ever heard.
> 
> Now, I thought a lot of the same things about Russell Westbrook when he came into the league, but he always had a much better handle.


Nowhere near Lebron. Doubtful at Wade's level but he is Wade-ish. His handle is better than I expected and he's got that Wade sneakiness of being able to get into the lane. He should be a guy who draws a lot of fouls and shoots a lot of free throws.


----------



## MagicRule99

He's hard to compare because he's so unique the way he plays. I think he could be a much better Tony Allen or maybe close to Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards. :cheers:

I haven't watched enough of him yet to be able to throw a comparison out there. But if he has a similar career to either of those two players, he's in good shape.


----------



## MagicRule99

I like his ability to play 3 positions, too. That's one thing he does that Wade and Allen don't.


----------



## Vuchato

Ginobili?


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> Tony Allen's been probably the best perimeter defender in the league for a few years running now. If he had a serviceable jumpshot and reliable handles he'd be a regular all-star. I just don't see a Lebron/Wade mashup there.


Did you read what I typed at all? I didn't say Lebron/Wade. I said Russell Westbrook's defense (which isn't as good as Tony Allen's defense) with Dwayne Wade's offense at full potential. He might not quite get up to Wade's offensive ability, but I'm saying I don't think he'll be as good a defender as Allen either.


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> Did you read what I typed at all? I didn't say Lebron/Wade. I said Russell Westbrook's defense (which isn't as good as Tony Allen's defense) with Dwayne Wade's offense at full potential. He might not quite get up to Wade's offensive ability, but I'm saying I don't think he'll be as good a defender as Allen either.


Once again, I have a very difficult time seeing Oladipo as a 30 ppg guy at this level.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> Once again, I have a very difficult time seeing Oladipo as a 30 ppg guy at this level.


And I have a very difficult time seeing Oladipo as a Tony Allen-good perimeter defender, either.


----------



## MagicRule99

I think he will be as good as Allen defensively. It's just hard to tell right now what he can be on offense.


----------



## JNice

I don't see Oladipo being a 30ppg guy. He could get into the mid-20s I think depending on the rest of the team. He is very good at getting into the lane and getting fouled which helps to get those higher ppgs.


----------



## Diable

He looks like the wing version of Shawn Marion to me, a guy who can be really really good at all aspects of the game, but without quite having the potential to be a truly great player. He is a great pick compared to what you would have had if Cleveland had not totally outsmarted themselves.


----------

